# mickey mouse hickok buckle



## zanes_antiques (Dec 4, 2006)

I found this last fall digging in a local dump. Does anyone know any Disney Collectors that might be interested?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 3, 2008)

I recently found one just like this in a local dump in PA. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 5, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Uncirculated-Vintage-Mickey-Mouse-Belt-Buckle-1932_W0QQitemZ320282086443QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0808031187r16204

 Just found the belt buckle on ebay - strange story - the buclel never made it to marketing or sales.  It is slightly different, in that the one I dug does not read  "Walt Disney Productions" on the back. Just "Hickok" & "Made in USA".  Also, the ebay listing states it was a "black vinyl belt", and there was leather still sttached to mine when I found it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info doodle. Mine doesn't say "Walt Disney Productions" either.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm at the library, because that buckle on ebay was really bothering me. It sold for $38(?)... and was gold and the story just did not make sense. This is a new library with not a lot of sources, but there is one Disney book by Cecil Munsey (wrote a bottle book too, by the way)... There are pictures of several Hickok Mickey Mouse Buckles from 1934-36 and they were a Disney licensee.  (Sounds like the story on ebay was bogus). Unfortunately, the buckle that we both found is not pictured in the book. It does state that Hickok reissued some of their belts and suspenders using the early Mickey in the early 1970's. I'm sure THAT is what sold on ebay for $38. By the way, S. Rae Hickok's son, Raymond Hickok, helped develop automobile seatbelts. Raymond Hickok also created the jewel-encrusted Hickok Belt, a major award given to U.S. sports figures until 1976. He sold the business in the early 70's to the Tandy Corporation. S Rae Hickok was a great nephew of Wild Bill Hickok. The company was  based in Rochester New York, but on the 1930's advertising for the belts, they also had an office at 2521 Empire State Building, New York.
 And, yes, the Tandy Corp as in Radio Shack..
*Tandy Corporation* was a family-owned leather goods company based in Fort Worth, TX, which is best known for purchasing and giving its name to the Fort Worth, TX based Radio Shack Corporation. Tandy was founded in 1919 as a leather supply store, and acquired RadioShack in 1963. 
 Tandy Brands was spun off from Tandy Corporation in 1975 and is currently a few of their licensed brands are Woolrich, Dockers, Totes and LEVI'S.
 There you go - more than anyone wanted to know... 
 Oh - and by the way, I should be Psychodoodle, but really bad typo when I signed up! I will probably change my user name to something else - still pondering. 

 Kate


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 17, 2008)

Is your's in as bad of shape as mine is? Can you post a photo?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2008)

OK


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2008)

Woops - something went wrong and I hit enter before I typed anything. This is my belt buckle. As you can see, the metal is very pitted. I've had it for a couple months and debated really cleaning it, but I'm glad I did. There was not much paint on it and I did lose what little yellow was on it, but it definitely looks better since I cleaned it. My cleaning method of choice is Limeaway or CLR. I love dropping metal in it! A little steel wool and wire brush and there you go!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! I just went on ebay to look for this belt buckle again and saw that another reproduced one from the early 70s (it doesn't say that - it says 1932) sold for $138(?). No he's selling them as a buy it now for $199! 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320298183947&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT&refitem=320282086443&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh NO! I am in a p*##*@! match with the guy on ebay (he did ask if anyone had information to contact him)... somebody stop me and tell me it's not worth the aggravation![]

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 26, 2008)

OK - I ended up stopping myself on my own.....
 I still see red when I think of his comment about me "picking around in a dump"...if he only knew...... anyway....
 Just checked to see if he sold or re-listed these. Doesn't look like he had luck last time. They are re-listed (5 avail) now at $150 or make an offer. He has changed the description to be less committed to his original story, so apparently the information I offered him made him re-think things a little. He is now, however, only asking for help if someone has found this EXACT buckle in any collectors publication. 

 I actually feel like I've done some good.


----------

